# Is Ripple a great new emerging service or just another big crypto gamble ?



## MrEarl (27 Nov 2017)

Hello,

Any thoughts on Ripple ?

While there is a notable risk with anything discussed in this forum, I am finding some comfort in the practical application here.

Many thanks.


----------



## RedOnion (27 Nov 2017)

A few months old, so you'll have to adjust the numbers, but this is interesting reading: https://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/26/bit...tting-on-many-billions-of-dollars-of-xrp.html

Personally; 
would I invest in equity in Ripple (the company) if I could? Hell yes.
Would I invest in XRP, with an understanding of how it will generate wealth, or have an expected value in the future? Not a chance!
Would I invest/gamble a grand or 2, that I could afford to lose, on the chance it might be worth a lot more in a year? Yes, probably.


----------



## Pexus1976 (27 Nov 2017)

Of all the crypto currencies, Ripple is the one I have the most confidence in. 

It already has some very high profile contracts in place with financial institutions such as American Express and Santander. 

The board members have a good reputation and it has high profile investors such as Standard Charter, Accenture, Andressen Horowitz and Google. 

Here are some interesting articles

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/move-over-bitcoin-ethereum-way-142100508.html

https://www.ft.com/content/cd257642-6bed-3721-b1d2-9cbd3e071485

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/16/ame...am-up-with-ripple-on-blockchain-platform.html

https://www.cnbc.com/2016/09/15/goo...-ripple-raises-55-million-from-big-banks.html

As always do your own research as this is a high risk investment.


----------



## fpalb (27 Nov 2017)

Pexus1976 said:


> Of all the crypto currencies, Ripple is the one I have the most confidence in.



That's funny, because I'm not even sure it is a crytpocurrency, or at least whether it meets my definition. It used to completely controlled by Ripple Labs, they just created the ripple tokens up front and allocated them to themselves, so there is no fair distribution due to mining, it also wasn't decentralised or open source. Some of this may have changed since I last looked at it years ago, but I've no interest in it.

I'm not saying it won't be useful, or that Ripple Labs won't be successful in some way, but I'd consider it more of a company with a product/service than a cryptocurrency.


----------



## Pexus1976 (28 Nov 2017)

fpalb said:


> That's funny, because I'm not even sure it is a crytpocurrency, or at least whether it meets my definition. It used to completely controlled by Ripple Labs, they just created the ripple tokens up front and allocated them to themselves, so there is no fair distribution due to mining, it also wasn't decentralised or open source. Some of this may have changed since I last looked at it years ago, but I've no interest in it.
> 
> I'm not saying it won't be useful, or that Ripple Labs won't be successful in some way, but I'd consider it more of a company with a product/service than a cryptocurrency.



I agree it's not a typical cryptocurrency. However when you take a look at the all the coins and tokens out there, most of them would not technically be catergorised as currency. It would appear that investors are looking at this as an alternative to the stock market.


----------

